

Show HN: Made a cocos2d game - gintsmurans
https://itunes.apple.com/lv/app/rolling-candy/id747676903?mt=8

======
Terpaholic
Hey, congratulations on launching! Could you talk a little about how Cocos2D
was to build with? Is it a high investment to learn?

Also: be careful of your app name, you might be contacted by King regarding
trademark infringement for the term "Candy".

~~~
gintsmurans
Thanks. Well, there are so many applications with name Candy, that I don't
think they will go through all that trouble.

When we started I didn't know anything about game development, so I guess
cocos2d is not that hard to learn. :) It took us around 8 months to make it,
though, but mostly because we updated to better graphics multiple times. Btw,
last update runs on cocos2d v3, which is a lot simpler and more easy to learn.

